
A Picture Got My Postgres Database to Start Mining Monero (2018) - Edward9
https://www.imperva.com/blog/deep-dive-database-attacks-scarlett-johanssons-picture-used-for-crypto-mining-on-postgre-database/
======
brudgers
previous discussion,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16617750](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16617750)

------
evelynhayes
Lmao. Scarlett Johansson is so thicc, you can even farm cryptos with her
pictures.

